# Teacup Yorkies?



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

I thought they were just another breed but are they ok to have as pets? It says its wrong to have them because the smallest dogs are bred to make them, but isnt that how all breeds are made?

Does anyone have one? Are they no no, as pets? 

any help

Edit: sorry could someone move this?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Basically somebody has taken a yorkie under breed standard size/a runt and bred it to another small/runt yorkie and produced a yorkie that will fit in a tea cup at 8 weeks old (wont they all?!). I would say its a no-no for a pet if you have young kids in the house hold as it wouldnt take much to hurt/squash a small yourkie. They are also called minature yourkies, basically bred for BYB's to make a quick buck most of the time.
"teacup", "mini", "micro mini", "teenie" all mean small - and that is what you get. A small Yorkshire terrier. Bred for no reason what so ever. :whistling2:

Oh and they aren't "just another breed". Teacup Yorkshire terriers are not a breed. The breed is Yorkshire Terrier, they are just little versions.


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Basically somebody has taken a yorkie under breed standard size/a runt and bred it to another small/runt yorkie and produced a yorkie that will fit in a tea cup at 8 weeks old (wont they all?!). I would say its a no-no for a pet if you have young kids in the house hold as it wouldnt take much to hurt/squash a small yourkie. They are also called minature yourkies, basically bred for BYB's to make a quick buck most of the time.
> "teacup", "mini", "micro mini", "teenie" all mean small - and that is what you get. A small Yorkshire terrier. Bred for no reason what so ever. :whistling2:
> 
> Oh and they aren't "just another breed". Teacup Yorkshire terriers are not a breed. The breed is Yorkshire Terrier, they are just little versions.


as they said :lol2:


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

my miniture yorkshire terrier is so no where near that small!


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

my in laws have a tea cup yorkie and he is tiny. I agree with what has been said about small children ect and also even other dogs as we have 2 bichion frise which are not big dogs and even they knock him over so i would say no kids and no bigger dogs with them. 

He is sooo cute tho


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmmm i didnt think of that, I hae 2 japanese chins which im guessing one would be fine with but i also have a staff/JR cross who loves to play and could easily hurt such a tiny dog. I didnt even think of that. Maybe i will just wait until I move out. Or maybe a pomeranian lol

thanks for the help guys


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

I wouldnt have thought about it either until my in laws got one. They are so fragile. Glad to have helped


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

serz said:


> I wouldnt have thought about it either until my in laws got one. They are so fragile. Glad to have helped


Thanks again though, I would have felt so bad if i got one and my big dog was playing or sat on it and hurt it.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

a teacup yorkie would make an excellent feeder for my cali king, or my leopard gecko


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> a teacup yorkie would make an excellent feeder for my cali king, or my leopard gecko


Now THERES an idea. :rotfl:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Love_snakes said:


> I thought they were just another breed but are they ok to have as pets? It says its wrong to have them because the smallest dogs are bred to make them, but isnt that how all breeds are made?
> 
> Does anyone have one? Are they no no, as pets?
> 
> ...


 There is no such dog as a 'teacup' yorkie. There is only one breed of Yorkshire terrier and that's it. These so called 'teacups', are merely the runts of the litter. They are weakly, do not conform to the breed standard, have health issues and generally die young.
Some clever breeder in America, found she had runts in her litters, and since she was clever and realised that there are some pretty stupid and gullible people out there, she called them 'teacups' and advertised them as spemthing special with a price tag twice the usual. Along came some pretty stupid and gullible people who wanted to be able to boast that they had a very rare and special thing, who happily gave her the money for the sickly, undersized and weak puppy.
Teacup, teapot,rich tea. There is no such thing in dog breeds.:bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

miss_rawr said:


> my miniture yorkshire terrier is so no where near that small!


 There is no such thing as a minature, teacup or anything else, yorkshire terrier. There is just one breed. A Yorkshire terrier. 
If it weighs 2lbs in weight, it is a Yorkshire terrier. If it weighs 5 lbs, it is still a yorkshire terrier the same as the 2lb one.


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Isnt it the same as a giant leopard gecko? Its still a leopard gecko just the biggest have been bred to the biggest to make bigger ones. Although i totally agree with the point in the first place. 

I have 100% decided againsed a yorkie anyway because of mu big dog and I have read about them being pretty sickly (the small ones). 

DOes anyone have any ideas on a good breed that i could get? Something small (a toy dog) that will be ok with a JR/staff who likes to run around.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Love_snakes said:


> Isnt it the same as a giant leopard gecko? Its still a leopard gecko just the biggest have been bred to the biggest to make bigger ones. Although i totally agree with the point in the first place.
> 
> I have 100% decided againsed a yorkie anyway because of mu big dog and I have read about them being pretty sickly (the small ones).
> 
> DOes anyone have any ideas on a good breed that i could get? Something small (a toy dog) that will be ok with a JR/staff who likes to run around.


Border terrier?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Love_snakes said:


> Isnt it the same as a giant leopard gecko? Its still a leopard gecko just the biggest have been bred to the biggest to make bigger ones. Although i totally agree with the point in the first place.
> 
> I have 100% decided againsed a yorkie anyway because of mu big dog and I have read about them being pretty sickly (the small ones).
> 
> DOes anyone have any ideas on a good breed that i could get? Something small (a toy dog) that will be ok with a JR/staff who likes to run around.


 Jack russell?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How about one of these. Looks like a Yorkie but crossed with a JRT
Yorkie russell puppies for sale


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas guys. I like the idea of a boarder terrier. I already have a JR cross so i kind of want something diffrent but those puppies are so damn cute.


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

Not the breed in question but it is in a teacup!

BBC NEWS | Scotland | Tiny pup pipped to world record


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

enola69 said:


> Not the breed in question but it is in a teacup!
> 
> BBC NEWS | Scotland | Tiny pup pipped to world record


they gourjous pups, i wouldnt of done that to the mum and puppies though, letting cameras poke their lenses at them, but then thats me.


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Does anyone know how big a Chorkie will get? More than 7lbs?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Love_snakes said:


> Does anyone know how big a Chorkie will get? More than 7lbs?


Unless its from huge parents of both breeds, it probably wont reach 7 lbs. Be looking at 5-6 lbs I think.


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Unless its from huge parents of both breeds, it probably wont reach 7 lbs. Be looking at 5-6 lbs I think.


Hmmm, One of my japanese chins is around 7lbs and is pretty small (and a bit of a wimp) and is fine with my big dog. Its funny to say big dog even though shes still preety small. Hmmm maybe a st bernard.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Love_snakes said:


> Does anyone know how big a Chorkie will get? More than 7lbs?


 It will all depend on how big the yorkie is. If it's one of those awful puppy farm things which weigh 10lbs with floppy down ears and looking more like a Skye terrier, then yes. But if it is the proper yporkie which adheres to breed standard (up to 5lbs in weight) then the puppies cannot grow bigger than the bigger parent.


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> It will all depend on how big the yorkie is. If it's one of those awful puppy farm things which weigh 10lbs with floppy down ears and looking more like a Skye terrier, then yes. But if it is the proper yporkie which adheres to breed standard (up to 5lbs in weight) then the puppies cannot grow bigger than the bigger parent.


Thanks for the info, I everything into consideration


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I don't understand what you mean by ''it's worng'' or whatever

I have a yorky and she fit in a teacup right up until about 4 1/2 months old!

Shes just like anyother dog - infact she thinks she much bigger than she is i think

I think theres HUNDREDS OF WORSE BREEDING THAN JUST BREEDING THEM TO BE SMALL

If it doesn't shorten their life OR cause harm to the dog, in the way of diseases or promotes suffering to them/ the breed . . . then it can't be a bad thing


Heres Ellie 


she weighs 4kg - 5kg i think the vet said last time










( she has trouble even getting onthe sofa somtimes! BLESS)


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> There is no such thing as a minature, teacup or anything else, yorkshire terrier. There is just one breed. A Yorkshire terrier.
> If it weighs 2lbs in weight, it is a Yorkshire terrier. If it weighs 5 lbs, it is still a yorkshire terrier the same as the 2lb one.


I didn't know that....ah well lol


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

stephenie191 said:


> I don't understand what you mean by ''it's worng'' or whatever
> 
> I have a yorky and she fit in a teacup right up until about 4 1/2 months old!
> 
> ...


she's gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> I don't understand what you mean by ''it's worng'' or whatever
> 
> I have a yorky and she fit in a teacup right up until about 4 1/2 months old!
> 
> ...


I think the point is that they breed the smaller ones which are the ones that are more likely to be sick together. Im not going to act like it know what im on about lol 

Shes so cute! How old is she?


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Just to stick my 2p in as well !

Fen is right there is no such thing as a tcup yorkie.
I have a yorkie who is rather small (fat at the mo too) a friend saw him and though he was lovely so went looking for puppies.

We went to see lots together, some of the owners saying "they willbe small" and "they are minature" or "these are tcup yorkies" and the majority were almost the size of mine fully grown at 8 weeks.

She did eventually pick one which looked about average size pup for a yorkie and I have to say she looks like a cross. Is rather large but skinny with yorkie markings.

My point is in not sure with yorkshire terriers you can ever believe when vreeders try to tell you they will be this and that and the other.

I paid alot for my yorkie, just to get a good blood line really, and then the breeder upped the price saying he would make a fantastic stud dog ... so i still paid it ... hips scores, eve scores all perfect, champoinship blood lines etc yes he's now 6, only has half a hip, has clicking knees so has to have an operation on those, oh and also has a retained testicle so had them chopped so will never stud.

Not that I love him any less, but it goes to show you cant always be sure. 

Here he is anyway
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/237714-my-yorkie.html

Of you are going for a small dog i would be tempted to choose one with more of a standard size if thats what you are after

xx


----------

